# 2003 Nissan Murano



## Guest (May 3, 2002)

SUV based on the Altima platform, with a 7 speed manual CVT transmission!:

http://www.canadiandriver.com/previews/03murano.htm


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2002)

Looks like a blend of alot of Nissan's current models. Moreso towards the 350Z.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I agree with naddie....then again, it doesn't hurt.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

I like it!

-Nick


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

this car looks fresha nd ready. the name kinda sounds like a slang word in greek for a females genital area though, 
anyways, the cars tight and even the colour is nice,suits it nicely


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2002)

rios said:


> *this car looks fresha nd ready. the name kinda sounds like a slang word in greek for a females genital area though,
> anyways, the cars tight and even the colour is nice,suits it nicely *


And may I ask what the exact word may be?


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

murano rearanged is munaro, which means, ahem, 'the area'


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2002)

We learn something new everyday.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

indeed we do, my friend. if u think that the murano is close to munaro, imagine pontiacs monaro that will come here as the gto....hahah if my parents heard the names of these cars.....lol, thyed kill me


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

rios said:


> *indeed we do, my friend. if u think that the murano is close to munaro, imagine pontiacs monaro that will come here as the gto....hahah if my parents heard the names of these cars.....lol, thyed kill me *


LOL


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

Jesse Jericho said:


> *SUV based on the Altima platform, with a 7 speed manual CVT transmission!:
> 
> http://www.canadiandriver.com/previews/03murano.htm *


wait a second, cause in all the poontang name sounding funness..i seeme to have overlooked 7 SPEEDS?>???s?s? whoah!
will this be on any other cars ??


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: 2003 Nissan Murano*



rios said:


> *wait a second, cause in all the poontang name sounding funness..i seeme to have overlooked 7 SPEEDS?>???s?s? whoah!
> will this be on any other cars ?? *


So far...there are rumours that they may put the CVT Tranny in the 04 Max, and maybe the FX 45...I'm not sure...we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: 2003 Nissan Murano*



stealthb14 said:


> *
> 
> So far...there are rumours that they may put the CVT Tranny in the 04 Max, and maybe the FX 45...I'm not sure...we'll just have to wait and see. *


holy gucamole that would rip apart mucho stuff!


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

7 speeds.... mmmm the possiblities.... would we even know what to do with that many >=) lol


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

dono200sx said:


> *7 speeds.... mmmm the possiblities.... would we even know what to do with that many >=) lol *


imagine saying to someone "quick, downshift to 5th!"


----------



## Middy (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm sad another SUV has been added to the car world, Nissan or not.  When will this end?!?!?

But if another one must come, this one seems decent. At least it's a Nissan and not of Excursion proportions.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

Is it going to replace the Pathfinder?

Hmm... wasnt there another SUV Nissan offer?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yup...Nissan is working on a full size seven seater SUV (probably going to carry the name Pathfinder) to compete with the Pilot, etc. And yes, the Murano is going to take the Pathy's place. This new SUV is going to be built on the same platform as Nissan's new Full size Truck (I believe).

-Sam


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

What? I just read in Road and Track today that the Murano will be built on the Altima platform and at $30,000 it will coexist with the Pathfinder (page 44, July 2002)

-Nick


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*My Bad*

Nick,

The Pathy and the Murano will be sold side-by-side for a year or two, until the Pathy is redesigned. Nissan's final SUV lineup will be (I think):

Pathfinder (Larger)
Murano
 _Maybe the X-Trail_ 
Xterra


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

yeah that sounds right. I dunno, i kinda like the Pathfinder as it is now. Its just cool in its own right. 

-Nick


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: My Bad*



stealthb14 said:


> *Nick,
> 
> The Pathy and the Murano will be sold side-by-side for a year or two, until the Pathy is redesigned. Nissan's final SUV lineup will be (I think):
> 
> ...


You're right. I just got back from the Nissan dealer and that's what they told me. He had a picture of the new Pathfinder- looks good- and big. The sales rep told me that it's so big it won't fit in their showroom. 

BTW, 
I just picked up a new Murano today.  Love it. It's parked right next to my Pontiac GTP.  My wife thinks she's going to take out the GTP in the Murano- just cause it has 245BHP.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Woo! Its good to be right...even if it was almost a year ago.

The murano does look like a blend of the 04 Max and the Z...in a wagon form...plus the beauty of AWD.

Congrats on your purchase 03-Murano!


----------

